# GQ E-Liquid Reviews



## Hooked (14/3/18)

*GQ LIQUID – CAVIAR*

Flavour Description: 
"Gentle hint of sweetness & frappé coffee with caramel & whipped cream. Rich & delicious as fine Caviar.”

VG/PG: Unspecified
Nic: 6mg
Mod: Pico25
Coil: Commercial 0.22 ohm
Watt: 30W

My comment: 
“This flavour has been discontinued”. I’m not surprised. It has a horrible, slightly buttery taste. This is my second buttery coffee and no, it’s not flavour-ghosting. The Vapor coffees, which were like vaping butter, were not vaped in this mod. Nor did I vape the Caviar on the same day as the Vapor juices, so it can’t be my tastebuds that have been affected. 

Would I buy this juice again: No!

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Hooked (26/5/18)

*GQV – WEST COAST FRAPPE*

International - USA
Purchased from: Vape King
Price: R100 / 30ml (sale price)

Flavour Description: "A French vanilla style cappuccino with just the right touch of hazelnut & caramel cream.”

VG/PG: 70/30
Nic: 6mg
Mod: iJust 3
Coil: Commercial Kanthal Net and Multihole HW-M 0.15 ohm
Watt: 80W

My comment: This is a lightly-roasted, sweet coffee, with a delicious coffee/caramel aftertaste. I really enjoyed it! I previously reviewed GQV’s Caviar in this thread and I didn’t like it at all, but West Coast Frappe more than compensates! If Vape King still has this on sale, grab it while you can because it’s worth it.

I’m so glad that you told me about this juice, @Stosta!

Would I buy this juice again: For sure!

EDIT: [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] I don't think I added tags, and they don't show in Edit. Is there anything that can be done?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

